# Tomahawk and the Amazon speed boat



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 10, 2017)

Here is a short video of a trip I made from Latecia, Colombia/ Tabatinga in Brazil to Iquitos in Peru via the Amazon on a speed boat. it was a nightmarish 12 hours of loud noise,heat, humidity, and crowded conditions. But worth it.

The alternative is a crowded river boat that takes 5 days....



There are a few pictures at the end of the video also.

Tomahawk


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 11, 2017)

That thing is pretty fast when it isn't carrying a cartel load

I'm kind of surprised you had it all to yourself and there wasn't somebody sitting next to you with a wire cage full of chickens in their lap.


----------



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 11, 2017)

Kim Chee said:


> That thing is pretty fast when it isn't carrying a cartel load
> 
> I'm kind of surprised you had it all to yourself and there wasn't somebody sitting next to you with a wire cage full of chickens in their lap.


That was about 20 minutes up the river at a port town, more passengers got on. it was a mass of produce, screaming babies, the drum of the motor, and crowding, took 12 hours from tabatinga to iquitos


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 11, 2017)

That's a long ride.

I bet it was dirt cheap.


----------



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 11, 2017)

Kim Chee said:


> That's a long ride.
> 
> I bet it was dirt cheap.


$80.00 bucks! south america aint cheap


----------

